

Python/Javascript - Deferred Processing trick/hack - jiaaro
http://jiaaro.com/pythonjavascript-trick-hacky-error-handling

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Check out the end of this page: <http://neil.fraser.name/news/2009/10/27/>

It's a great example of "Nerd Sniping": <http://xkcd.com/356/>

